# Will Green Water Stop My Convict Cichlids Breeding ???



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi 

Just Wanted To Know If Green Water Would Stop My Convict Cichlids Breeding In My 55 Gallon Tank

And Also Will Green Water Stop My Jewel Cichlids From Breeding In A 75 Galllon

Cheers Dave :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No it won't, in fact they probably enjoy it


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some times green water is caused by an imbalance like a peak in nutrients which could be bad for fish but other than that it's only us that likes clear water the fish like a bit of green!


----------



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

ok cheers for your replys much appreciated 

Dave


----------

